
DigitalOcean – Introducing Our Bangalore Region: BLR1 - vaishnavpratik
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/introducing-our-bangalore-region-blr1
======
raisedadead
Pricing in INR would be great as well.

------
cyphar
Next step: Australia. ;)

~~~
jazoom
Was supposed to be underway a while ago but then we heard nothing about it.
Last I heard from them it'll be 2017 at the earliest.

